# Add Italian



## marauder (Jan 2, 2023)

There are so many prolific users on this forum from Italy, yet there’s still no Italian section.

@the BULL 
@gamma 
@khvirgin


----------



## Anstrum95 (Jan 2, 2023)

*I heard it got deleted 😟 , it was hindu/indian or something *


----------

